# Black hunter bow



## mudcreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Glad to be back, folks. Had some hand issues that kept me from shooting, but for now I'm shooting every day. Here's my question. I inherited a green black hunter bow. 48 lb, 58 length. No other info.     Anybody ever heard of one?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 17, 2015)

Gotta picture handy?


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Picture no problem. Posting is another story.


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Been working on posting a photo. Guess I'll have to leave that up to the young folks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2015)

Is it a Bear Black panther hunter recurve?


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 17, 2015)

Still looking, but appears this bow was made by Robin Hood Archery co. Shoots good, I'm going to set it up with some wood arrows
 The man who owned it was special to me.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 17, 2015)

Save the pic and post under go advanced, and then manage attachments. If from a smartphone you'll probably need to resize them to a 1000 pixel max.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 18, 2015)

Robin Hood Archery was a department store type bow. It was sold in places like Montgomery Ward and Sears.
From what I can find, Robin Hood Archery never made bows but had other companies make their bows.

Darton made some and I have heard Bear did too but I don't guarantee that.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like you've got the high dollar model.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 18, 2015)

That's a nice looking recurve


----------



## mudcreek (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine isn't guite as pretty as the picture, but to paraphrase what i said earlier, it shoots better than 59.00. What's a good brace height to start off with?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 22, 2015)

mudcreek said:


> Mine isn't guite as pretty as the picture, but to paraphrase what i said earlier, it shoots better than 59.00. What's a good brace height to start off with?


 It depends - I would spend some time trying to research more about the bow and see what the recommended brace height is. If that doesn't work out most recurves brace height is anywhere from 7 inches to 9 inches. Longbows generally brace from 6 to 8. With my recurves I start at 8 and keep dropping the brace height (lengthening the string) until the string starts to hit my arm. Then I raise the brace height just a bit so I don't hit my arm. Of course I love a low brace height. I cant the bow (tilt it to the side) which forces your bow arm elbow and forearm outward. So I can get down to a pretty low brace height. Brace height can affect how loud the bow is too. Start experimenting - that's the fun of archery, and every bow will be different. NEVER go lower or higher than what the manufacturer recommends!


----------

